# exe4j --> Wie erstelle ich ein lauffähiges Programm



## Guest (19. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Java Progi auf Eclipse erstellt, bin nun soweit fertig, dass ich das Ganze in ein lauffähiges .exe Programm umwandeln möchte. Zu diesem Zweck habe îch mir exe4j hinuntergezogen. 
Nun zu meinen Fragen, ich habe viele verschiedene Java Klassen, nimmt er diese alle ins Java Progi auf? 
Als CLASSPATH habe ich den obersten Odner angegeben, dass heisst C:\Documents and Settings\boehlen_r\workspace\WorkflowMonitoring. In diesem Ordner befinden sich nun folgende Unterodner:
bin, oracle (da ich eine Verbindung zu einer DB erstelle), META-INF und scr.
Ist das richtig? Wer von Euch kennt sich mit exe4j aus? 
Ich erhalte immer die Exception: java.io.fileNotFound. Was mache ich falsch?  :?:  :bahnhof: 

Danke für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2007)

Bevor wir hier weitermachen muss ich noch eine Frage loswerden, die man sich immer vor der Erzeugung von exe-Dateien aus Java-Programmen stellen sollte. Warum willst du eine exe-Datei erstellen? Warum nicht eine jar-Datei, vielleicht auch noch in Verbindung mit Webstart?


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2007)

Ok, es kann auch .jar sein, so einfach wie möglich halt. Das Problem ist, Webstart benötigt Java 1.6, oder nicht? in unserer Firma wird Java 1.6 nicht verwendet. Die Bedingung ist halt, dass sich das Programm einfach starten lässt, mit einem Doppelklick.
Danke für Deine weitere Hilfe...


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2007)

Webstart gibts glaube ich seit Java 1.3.
Ein Webstart-Tutorial gibts auf diesen Seiten noch nicht, vielleicht finde ich mal die Zeit eins zu schreiben. Oder es macht jemand anderes. Bis dahin kann ich nur auf die im Web existierenden Tutorials bspw. von Sun verweisen.

Da du Eclipse verwendest kannst du direkt in Eclipse ausführbare jar-Dateien erzeugen. Die Frage, wie das geht, wurde auch schön öfter behandelt. Bitte dazu die Forumsuche benutzen.
In der FAQ finden sich auch einige Beitrage, die das Thema behandeln.

Die Erzeugung von exe-Dateien hat immer den Nachteil, dass in den meisten Fällen ein JRE mit integriert wird und so aus einem kleinen Programm locker mal 30 MB werden können. Außerdem verlierst du dadurch die Plattformunabhängigkeit.


----------



## moormaster (19. Aug 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Erzeugung von exe-Dateien hat immer den Nachteil, dass in den meisten Fällen ein JRE mit integriert wird und so aus einem kleinen Programm locker mal 30 MB werden können. Außerdem verlierst du dadurch die Plattformunabhängigkeit.



Es sei denn es wird nur eine exe erzeugt, die als Launcher dient und immernoch ein installiertes JRE voraussetzt. Allerdings kann man den User so darauf hinweisen, was er auf seinem Rechner installieren ggF. muss.


----------



## Quaxli (20. Aug 2007)

Ein englisches Tutorial, wie man eine WebStart-Anwendung zusammenbastelt findest Du auf cokeandcode.com (oder war's codeandcoke.com??? - eine von beiden jedenfalls). 
Allerdings wird dort nicht Eclipse verwendet, sondern die grundlegenden Java-Befehle über die Konsole. 

Es wird dort auch nicht erwähnt, daß man die jar-Datei nicht unbedingt signieren muß, sondern eigentlich nur in bestimmten Fällen, aber sonst ist das Tutorial nicht schlecht und mal eine Grundlage.


----------



## Guest (20. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Also nun mal ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Zuerst möchte ich mal ein .Jar File erstellen. Wie ist den das in Eclipse möglich?

Greetz...

It's Monday


----------



## dabidu (20. Aug 2007)

hiiippii hurraa dass wollte ich auch 
Aber irgendwie seh ich das nicht, bzw. es funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Ich hab jar cf code1.java neucode.java

und es hat sich nichts ergeben?
Hab ein Datei und wenn ich da draufklicke, hat es nicht die funktion, die es haben soll. 

Wie soll ich vorgehen?


----------



## moormaster (20. Aug 2007)

.java Dateien in ein JAR zu packen bringt gar nix... Da stehen doch nur Quelltexte drin. In die jar gehört der Classpath deiner compilierten Anwendung mit Unterverzechnissen usw. rein. Aber auch damit ist die JAR nicht anklickbar... damit das geht, muss man zuerst ein Manifest anlegen...

Siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


----------

